# Summer Pack?



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

What do you have in your Summer Pack? 
I've built one but I just wanted to see what all of you have in your Summer Pack to advance and add stuff to it if I forgot anything.


----------



## Jonathan Brown (May 11, 2011)

What I pack in the summer does not differ much from any other time of year. Maybe more sunblock and insect repellent. I have a small, medium, and a large pack, and the type of mission determines which one I'll bring. Generally that means small for urban and cadaver missions, medium for wilderness missions, and large for when I expect to be in the field multiple days, so I have room for a tent, sleeping bag, and extra food. It helps to have stuff organized into separate sacks that can be readily swapped in or out as needed. Sorry I don't have a list of individual items for you right now though.


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

My basic answer is that it depends. Although my pack is not s&r but rather emergency oriented I imagine the stuff is pretty similar. Think to yourself what do I usually carry on my person including how you choose to dress, then water, shelter, movement, and food and then consider the environment you'll be in and for how long. My most basic pack is a 3 day backpack I keep in my car which gets switched out to a 3 day box in winter when I need more rain gear, warmth, and weather protection.

I live in the land of water so finding water frequently is no problem so no need to bring more than a couple 32 oz waterbottles for storage. Making it drinkable is problematic, so I've got some water filter straws. I also make sure any rations will not melt or go rancid over 100 degrees so I can easily store this crap in my car without having to worry about it. 

Bug face netting, a hat (deerfly, yellow jacket, and horsefly country), insect repellent that actually works, and a tick puller. A pair of shoes that don't suck just in case I leave the house in biz casual wear and at least two pairs of extra socks to prevent swamp foot. Sunscreen, chapstick, body powder. A machete for brush that usually isn't an issue in winter but will cut the crap out of you in summer. Signal mirror and flashlight, whistle. 3 stupid proof firestarters. 

If for some reason you're a shorts hiker a set of light nylon pants and a windbreaker is a great idea and takes up almost no space or weight and provides workable bug/brush protection without too much heat. A pair of light to medium duty gardening gloves. Six black heavy duty plastic garbage bags - they have so many uses. A half dozen large rubber bands... again so many uses. A small bundle of parachute cord or kite string.

I've got more stuff in my kit I'm sure I'm forgetting but that's all that's coming to me this moment.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I have the contents of the basic NASAR pack in my car but carry a lot less. 

-Carbiners, prusik and webbing - no because I am not going out in terrain requiring low angle ropes and, besides, unless you are going out with climbing rope and other folks have the same gear then it is not going to help for its intended use.
-Raingear is conditional
-Extra clothing is conditional
-Over night camping gear - in the mountains in the winter otherwise no
-first aid, yes and some more dog related stuff (such as flexible thermometer, clotting powder)
-basic survival yes


Basically if it is big and bulky or if I don't have a use for it, I think twice and it depends on what I am doing. Most of the recommended NASAR pack stuff is small.

I *do* take instant coffe, tea, and a folding esbit stove in the cool months though. Nothing like it when chilled to the bone.

But I am in the southeastern US - a lot of it depends on where you are located.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

So far I have:
Hydration Pack
MRE
Knife
Bug&Insect Repellent & Sunblocker
a Bottle that I can put water in
Water Cleaner (or how you call that stuff)
Survival Kit (including everything to make it out for a night or two)
First Aid Kit 
extra clothes
enough room for a traveler water bowl and extra dog food
Salt( learned that from my granddad to always have salt on me when we go on long distance hikes and thought it wouldn't be a bad idea to have that in my backpack as well. )

Anything else that I should put in there?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I would ditch the MRE and carry trail snack type food. 

Look at the NASAR pack list and figure out what you don't carry that you should carry and what you are carrying that you don't have a clue why you are carrying it.

I almost always have a collaspsable walking stick -


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

The MRE was actually advised by the forest ranger when we did the Winter Survival Training. 
He said, if we have access to it, we should definitely carry one because it pretty much has anything we need to surive and you can always stretch it for a couple of days. Plus if you have a super hungry Victim you've got something on you.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

"winter survival training" 

It all depends on season/location/time
Carry it all and take out what you need depending on conditions. I carry this fireball pack-along with the hydration bladder and it is more than enough. I have the strap on SAR pack for adverse weather stuff. .... it is too small to meet NASAR specs

I do have an old firefly pack someone gave me for longer stuff but have not needed it. It is in the truck though and it would be easy enough to transfer over.

http://www.redesupply.com/p580/BACKPACK:-TRUE-NORTH-FIREBALL/product_info.html

And this
http://www.redesupply.com//p601/Rad...72ae9&osCsid=4665eaf5cb2ddcb0011eedefa531d75d


I have some extra side pockets that can be used to expand the pack as well 

The main thing I like about it that it rides low and that is great when ducking under, crawling through stuff as well as it comfort. Everything in my pack is in double zipper zip loks.

This is something else I like a LOT and am going to give to teammates next year for Christmas.

http://www.redesupply.com/p757/Batteries:-PowerPax-Battery-Caddy/product_info.html


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the links. I didn't know that one yet. 
So far the pack is really lightweight. I am surprised how light it is. 

I don't have a radio harness yet, that is the next thing I have to get. Also need a couple of good radios. Is there anything you can recommend?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Our team supplies our radios. VHF. We have clearances to train with them (we can hear EMS but they can't hear us on our main channel)

Most of ours are fire department hand-me-downs but we are buying some digital units, hoping to buy a repeater, and there is some change coming down the pike the radio guys are up on.

As far as harness, true north and conterra make nice units. I gave away my conterra because the true north clips into my pack and is more versatile. I love the pocket where I can stash pens, maps, flashlight, pad, cell phone, compass. The front holds the GPS, a radio, and my little bottle of "windicator"


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

"and my little bottle of "windicator""

60 pounds of hair and you have to use "windicator", ha ha.

Sorry, couldn't help it.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

LOL never thought about grabbing a handful from my dog. Shoulda thought of that one. Ah well at least I get the cheap stuff from walmart


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> LOL never thought about grabbing a handful from my dog. Shoulda thought of that one. Ah well at least I get the cheap stuff from walmart


Walmart has Windicator?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Sandra King said:


> Walmart has Windicator?


in the hunting section - i think for about $3. Even that is too high but it is convenient. It seems to be a little finer than baby powder or marking chalk but I could be kidding myself. Goes a long way. When it is empty I will refil with my marking chalk.


----------



## Jim Delbridge (Jan 27, 2010)

Nature gives so many clues as to air flow
I've had a bias against puffer bottles ever since I saw a handler puff in front of her dog's nose to see "just what the air flow is in the dog's nose." My reply was, "what's it matter now. The poor dog is going to be sneezing that crap out of its nostrils for a good hour now."
I prefer watching the grass or leaves. There's always the evaporation of sweat.

Jim


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I only use it when you can't feel or see a darned thing - just about always the stuff you learn about scent theory is on spot. 

uhh not near the dogs nose though  I also carry a lighter.

Funny though how knee high the air movement can be completely different than chest high.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> "and my little bottle of "windicator""
> 
> 60 pounds of hair and you have to use "windicator", ha ha.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help it.


Damnit ! You had to go into the realm of why didn't I think of that . All those years of bending over for a handfull of grass , leaves or dirt when I had a much better and plentiful source standing right next to me . I never was much into those puffinator things other then showing newbies how rooms might breathe or exhale and a match works just as good . While on a real job all you need is a general idea because airflow can change quickly for many different reasons . I recommend folks watch snowfalls to see how airflow changes along building , curbs , trees etc . Those puffers just seemed like a waste of money .


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I only use it when you can't feel or see a darned thing - just about always the stuff you learn about scent theory is on spot.
> 
> uhh not near the dogs nose though  I also carry a lighter.
> 
> * Funny though how knee high the air movement can be completely different than chest high.*




Oh yes. I am still having issues because I am thinking like a tracker not like Air Scent.


----------



## Jonathan Brown (May 11, 2011)

I have some MREs but don't carry them in my pack. The good thing about them is they are packaged very well and can be stored for a long time. But they take up a lot of volume with all the extra plastic, cardboard, chemical heater, etc. I would rather use that space in my pack for more food or other gear. They are great to stash in the car though for when you need a meal at base.



Sandra King said:


> The MRE was actually advised by the forest ranger when we did the Winter Survival Training.
> He said, if we have access to it, we should definitely carry one because it pretty much has anything we need to surive and you can always stretch it for a couple of days. Plus if you have a super hungry Victim you've got something on you.


----------

